# Tyre shine?



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi, 
Anyone know of a decent tyre gel/spray that lasts more than a 2-3weeks (if one exists) Tempted by Gtechniq T1 if anyones used that also  

Cheers Stef.


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

I've recently applied some T1 to my tyres so can't really comment on the durability, but it's supposed to be good ! Leaves a nice finish too :thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

I use AS highstyle or megs endurance though durabilty isnt outstanding it's not bad.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I use CG VRP seems ok so far, was recommended from another member.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I used T1 last week for the first time and it still looks as if I have just applied it. 
It's the best tyre dressing I have used for looks to.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Megs tyre gel always lasts for me!


----------



## DW enthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Go for T1 matey


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Currently using megs endurance and have done for around a year or so, looks nice and glossy but really only lasts 2-3 weeks not even that with the weather like it is! 
Think I'm going to get soe T1 just for the sake of it :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Get T1 will last a long time very good product.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nothing better than Megs Gel but nothing lasts.


----------



## Martin C. (Jul 1, 2011)

I've got Autofinesse Gloss on my wheels for 2 weeks now, I don't know if it'll be there for 2 others... If you have time, I can tell you!


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

turtle wax wet n black gets my vote, if anyone does use it it always works better on a spotless tyre and completly dry.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

T1! do it!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

The Turtle said:


> turtle wax wet n black gets my vote, if anyone does use it it always works better on a spotless tyre and completly dry.


Actually a good shout, it's only like 3 quid in B&Q.


----------



## Robbie.M (Feb 10, 2010)

+1 for T1 its just amazing


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Is t1 as wet looking as megs gel?


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

I can tell you what not to use.That Rub dub stuff, its expensive crap IMO.
One year old car with 17k miles on and garaged overnight and not used in the winter months. Jet washed tyres and then scrubbed with a strong solution of Bilt Hamber surfex. Rinsed and dried. Applied as per instructions in a warm room. Tyres looks black with a soft sheen (wanted better but I couldn`t buff it up) Took the car for a service the next day and it was pouring with rain. On returning home I left the car to dry in the garage and the tyres looked like they have no stuff on what so ever?


----------



## proper-job (Oct 17, 2010)

Megs High endurance tyre gel does it for me, its more time consuming to put on as supposed to Armorall tyre foam but it does a good job mate,


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

T1 great to apply and don,t need a lot and I think a few members tested it and durability was good, I have mine and impressed so far


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

perl is my go to now, looks very good had a dry touch not sticky no sling up the side of the car and lasts a couple of weeks easy with the right prep !


----------



## gar1380 (Sep 12, 2010)

ordered some of this, going to give it a try ,http://www.glimmermannproducts.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&path=59_71&product_id=69 not too bad on price for 1 ltr, any one tried it


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Turtlewax does a good dressing, the liquid version one.


----------



## VinnyTGM (May 10, 2010)

http://www.autoglym.com/enGB/product-proddetail.asp?v06VQ=LD&Range=3

This lasts a few weeks and leaves a good shine.


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel as fantastic. Had it on my car for 2 weeks now, through rain & sleet, and it still looks as good as the day it went on.

If you like a very wet look, try the Chemical Guys Extreme Oil Shine Dressing. Easy to spray on and then rub in with an applicator. Lasts fairly well (1-2 weeks for me) but not as long as CG NLTG.

I get no fling off either product too. 

It's all in the prep :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

its ok to go by days or weeks buddy but if you do 300 miles a day it dont last long :thumb: how many miles you do in a week?


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Currently i am using Meg endurance gel and it seems really good so far



Brian


----------



## ST_Tarps (May 8, 2011)

Megs endurance tyre gel nice shine and lasts a few weeks.


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

kempe said:


> its ok to go by days or weeks buddy but if you do 300 miles a day it dont last long :thumb: how many miles you do in a week?


About 250 miles a week rain or shine. So about 500 miles so far on this application and still loooks good.

Anyone doing 300 miles a day can't expect 2 weeks out of it. I'd have thought that was obvious.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Jack Carter said:


> About 250 miles a week rain or shine. So about 500 miles so far on this application and still loooks good.
> 
> Anyone doing 300 miles a day can't expect 2 weeks out of it. I'd have thought that was obvious.


was just asking as most people always say they want it to last for aweek or two but its all down to how many miles you do :thumb: it could last a year if your car sat in a garage :lol:


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

kempe said:


> was just asking as most people always say they want it to last for aweek or two but its all down to how many miles you do :thumb: it could last a year if your car sat in a garage :lol:


Know what you mean !

My Zed does about 1000 miles a year and spends the rest of the time in the garage, so two applications a year does me on that motor :lol:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

kempe said:


> its ok to go by days or weeks buddy but if you do 300 miles a day it dont last long :thumb: how many miles you do in a week?


Probably on average around 100 a week.

For those suggesting other brands and products I Should have added I've tried pretty much everything apart from T1, read the question back and it doesn't make the question I had in my head obvious :lol:


----------



## umi000 (Jan 14, 2011)

Tuf Coat Tire Shine, Ultima Trim and Tire Guard, or Wolfgang Exterior Trim Sealant? Not sure if these are available there though.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Not heard of any of those before mate, I'll take a look. Just added T1 to an order .


----------



## umi000 (Jan 14, 2011)

Here are few reviews to start you off :

Tuf Shine Tire Clear Coat
Wolfgang Exterior Trim Sealant
Ultima Trim and Tire Guard


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

umi000 said:


> Here are few reviews to start you off :
> 
> Tuf Shine Tire Clear Coat
> Wolfgang Exterior Trim Sealant
> Ultima Trim and Tire Guard


Tuf Shine has 50% off at present :wave:
http://www.waxattack.co.uk/?wpsc_product_category=sale-items
Simon


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

The best on i have used by far is pinnacle black onyx tyre dressing, it gives a lovely glossy shine and lasts, although i always apply tyre dressing weekly as i see it as part of the weekly regime tbh. In all honesty i think you will struggle to find a dressing that lasts more than a couple of washes/weeks


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I get nearly 2 weeks from Pinnacle Black Onyx. I use it on all of my details. It's not cheap, but it's the best I've used so far.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

My standard choice is Meg's Endurance Gel...

2nd would probably be Surf City's Beyond black - Gives a more natural black rather then greasy wet look...

3rd Wolfs Black out - Works really well on trim and also look ok on tyres!

None last more then about 7-10 days in winter though, it's only going to stay on there if the tyre isn't washed by rain water, dirt, grit and dirty puddles everywhere which are unavoidable in England through the winter


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

Lupostef said:


> Currently using megs endurance and have done for around a year or so, looks nice and glossy but really only lasts 2-3 weeks not even that with the weather like it is!
> Think I'm going to get soe T1 just for the sake of it :thumb:


When you do please let us know how the two compare (finish and durability), thanks in advance! :thumb:


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I get nearly 2 weeks from Pinnacle Black Onyx. I use it on all of my details. It's not cheap, but it's the best I've used so far.


Hi Russ, have you given my tyre shine a go yet from the sample pack? Deano gave it a positive right up a while back. :thumb:


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

AaronGTi said:


> Actually a good shout, it's only like 3 quid in B&Q.


3.75 in wigan b&q but on 3 for 2 also


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Megs Endurance or TW Wet 'n' Black are my choices.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

I love Swissvax Pneu. Lovely finish and pretty durable.


----------

